# Strange Bruising PLEASE HELP!!!!



## ConnersMommy (Oct 26, 2009)

My 3 year old chihuahua Conner has some strange brown/dark red spotting or bruising showing up on his legs. I noticed it last night and tonight it has spread from one leg to both legs and now I notice it on his abdomen, feet, and under his front legs. I am so concerned...has anybody had experience with this?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I am sorry, I don't know what it could be. Maybe a trip to the vet is in order? Is he in pain or scratching the area?


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Looks like an allergy, if it gets worse please contact a vet.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

What is all that yellow stuff all over his hair? Is it pollen, something you've bathed him or applied to the marks?

If it's not been caused by the yellow stuff, I personally would be heading straight to the vets if it's spreading as you say it is.


----------



## ConnersMommy (Oct 26, 2009)

I dont know what that yellow stuff is in the picture...maybe lighting. Its not actually on his fur. These photos were taken right after he had a bath.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It looks very similar to Harleys allergy spots. They started on the inside of his thighs then his belly and armpits, they then became itchy. A short course of steroids and a medicated shampoo got rid of the spots and itching, we still don't know what is causing it though.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would take him to the vet a.s.a.p. just to be safe. You could give some Benedryl in case it might be allergies. I've never seen alleries form like that, but allergies can occur differently.


----------



## togfather (May 16, 2012)

Allergy is the likely cause, but you should not hesitate in taking him to the vet, as things like that need professional treatment.

Best wishes

Tog


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

it looks like a reaction to something maybe pollen ect. i would suggest going to the vets just to be safe! x


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

To the vet ASAP!! Let us all know what they say! Sue


----------

